# Knifeforums Magazine



## Phil Elmore (Nov 13, 2002)

(Moderators, I hope this post will not be considered in bad taste, as the magazine in question is related to another discussion forum, but I thought the subject matter relevant to the _Knife Arts_ forum.  Please move or delete if necessary.)

Those with a healthy interest in knives probably already subscribe to _Blade_, _Tactical Knives_, and perhaps _Knives Illustrated_.  You might also consider subscribing to _Knifeforums Magazine_, a new one published by James Nowka of the Knifeforums discussion site.

I have an ulterior motive in mentioning this, however, as I have started writing for the magazine.  An article I wrote on desensitizing coworkers to one's knife-collecting hobby will appear in the next issue, and an upcoming issue will probably feature the piece I wrote on survival gear and preparations for those living in the suburbs and urban environments.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 13, 2002)

No worries Phil.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 13, 2002)

Thanks, Bob.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 13, 2002)

Please post a table of contents for the issue when it's ready so people can see what kind of topics will be covered. I myself am not interested in knife-making which keeps me from most of these magazines but am interested in subjects concerning knife usage--not so much techniques in the narrow sense but things like how to carry one, statistics on common attacks, legal issues, etc.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 13, 2002)

At lunch time I will stop at my home and pick up the two issues that have come out so far.  I'll post listings of the table of contents for each.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 13, 2002)

Okay, here's the Issue 1 table of contents:



> Cutlery Calendar
> 
> Industry News and Happenings
> 
> ...



The second issue TOC:



> Show Reports: American Edge Collectors Association Fall Show
> 
> Cutlery Calendar
> 
> ...



As you can see, it's a pretty good mix.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2002)

Looks like more of what I like--less on knife-making/knife-makers and more on knife usage issues. Will it be on newsstands? My local bookstore carries a variety of knife magazines.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2003)

How's the reaction to your columns Mr. Elmore?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 7, 2003)

I've had quite a few articles published so far.  The February issue featured my reviews of the Cold Steel Katana, Recon 1, and Tai Pan.  What little feedback I've seen has been positive, I'd say.


----------

